# Bluetooth Predator Call?



## Tuffdaddy

I don't need to use this, but after seeing some of the home made callers, I got to thinking, why not use a Bluetooth speaker?

There are tons of sounds available online and through apps, if you can get the range from the speaker, I wonder if a battery powered Bluetooth speaker would work? You can start and stop it with your phone, and if you have a decent speaker, it should be a clear sound.

Who's going to try it?


----------



## Boxerboxer

I may. I have one I can use this winter. The light from the phone could be problematic in low light but people have done more with less.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bugsanddaffy331

I have ordered the ihunt Bluetooth speaker for Christmas, if I can sneak it out from under the tree I'll give it a test run and let you know how it did.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good call on the light from the phone. Although the only time that would be an issue would be in low light or dark conditions.

I have an e caller already, but I should keep the Bluetooth speaker handy in the truck in case I forget the Foxpro.


----------



## Dang Dawg

The boy has sounds on if phone that are very good and has speakers that work 20 to 30 yards away AND an app that turns the light red on his phone for night calling. The speakers just aren't very loud , work fine but in higher wind conditions they don't seam to punch through .It also seams the batteries in the phone don't last long either


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

the problem in cold weather areas would be having to keep a glove off to run the smart phone

odds are you would be using the same hand that would be firing the weapon

if your hands have ever been really cold,you know how stiff and unworkable cold fingers can be


----------



## Boxerboxer

Cheap comes with trouble, but I've been cheap so long I've learned to deal with them  You're not wrong though.


----------



## finstr

My daughter received a Bose bluetooth speaker as a gift. The sound that this thing emits is absolutely incredible!

Alas she will NOT let me take it hunting! LOL I think it would be good for deer and turkey etc but for $200 it's a little pricey and its surprisingly heavy for its size.


----------



## Dust

http://www.amazon.com/Cass-Creek-Remote-Speaker-75-Feet/dp/B001COYG26

+

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015OA18UQ?keywords=bluetooth%20receiver&qid=1447511975&ref_=sr_1_6&sr=8-6

Means big sound, bluetooth range plus 75 feet of cable if you want to go farther. From what I can tell, it is the Ihunt speaker with a cable attached. Haven't tested it yet though.


----------



## youngdon

Johnny Stewart attractor caller now has a new wireless model for 80 an Ico tec can be had for 64 on Amazon I used a Johnny Stewart for a lot of years(and it still worked good when I sold it for half of what I paid). Just do not buy a caller with a tiny speaker. They start to crackle and sound tinny when you use them at volume. Some sound that way if you just use them much. If the $81 is too much try the Ico tec. I've heard good about them or go with hand calls. Contact myself or one of the other call makers. I'll sell you, or anyone else here a terrific sounding call for $15.


----------



## Rick Howard

I've thought about making an ecall using my phone as the platform. If I use the right parts I can make it plenty loud. Dawg said it.... The phone battery just doesn't last long enough.

I don't think blue tooth offers enough range either. I think WiFi is the answer. Better distance and no line of sight required. If a e call company is not working on this idea right now... I think they should.


----------



## prairiewolf

Hey guys here is a system for phones. To me a little expensive, might as well buy a regular e-caller.

http://www.convergenthunting.com/listingDetails.php?BULLET-HP-COMPLETE-GAME-CALLING-SYSTEM-389


----------



## Boxerboxer

prairiewolf said:


> Hey guys here is a system for phones. To me a little expensive, might as well buy a regular e-caller.
> 
> http://www.convergenthunting.com/listingDetails.php?BULLET-HP-COMPLETE-GAME-CALLING-SYSTEM-389


Some neat features but you ain't just a whistlin Dixie on the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bugsanddaffy331

Update: although the Ihunt speaker has a little crackle on some call sounds, it worked, killed one late Sunday night.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer

Now that I have my rifle together I will be trying the iHunt app with a third party speaker as soon as I can get in touch with the property owner on whose lands I have permission to hunt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Pictures ! We want pictures !


----------



## Boxerboxer

youngdon said:


> Pictures ! We want pictures !


Of what?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

What you shoot !


----------



## Boxerboxer

youngdon said:


> What you shoot !


Sounds good. I can knock shotgun shells off a box at 50 yards most of the time based on today's efforts at the range so I hope to have something soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer

Only been out once at a state forest in MN with no luck but I did find the iHunt Bluetooth speaker on clearance at Walmart for $33! I'll take it out for its maiden voyage after spring turkey season and hopefully have something to show for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan300mag

I have seen the ihunt speaker for 59$ and from what I have seen on youtube it seems pretty loud and sounding ok


----------



## 220swift

Still pick up a good mouth call........batteries have been known to give out at the most inopportune time.. :frusty:


----------



## bugsanddaffy331

dan300mag said:


> I have seen the ihunt speaker for 59$ and from what I have seen on youtube it seems pretty loud and sounding ok


Not worth it, buy a good quality call and you won't be sad

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

dan300mag said:


> I have seen the ihunt speaker for 59$ and from what I have seen on youtube it seems pretty loud and sounding ok


That little speaker on the Ihunt is gonna sound tinny once you put a little volume to it. I'm not a fan of lots of volume usually but you'll need more than you're gonna get from that thing reliably.


----------



## dan300mag

Thanks for the info guy`s


----------



## Mo Mo

youngdon said:


> Pictures ! We want pictures !


Pictures.....or it didn't happen!


----------

